# Results from GW-501516?



## rangermike (May 7, 2012)

I have just recently started T3 and have had great results.  My wife has some GW-501516 ordered and was wondering if anyone on here has used it? and what were your results?  

I have researched to see if anyone has tried the two of them together and could not find anything as well.

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## SPF (May 10, 2012)

GW-501516 is a PPAR modulator. There are other PPAR modulators on the market right now including Pioglitazone and Rioglitazone. Side effects of these drugs include cardiovascular events (heart attack) and increased risk of cancer. I believe the government has even pulled some of these drugs off the market in the United States due to their adverse effect risks.

The chemical structures and mechanism of action of these compounds are very similar to GW 501516. It may also follow that the side effects may be similar.

Use of experimental compounds is at your own risk.


----------



## keith1569 (May 10, 2012)

Oh wow increased risk of cancer wtf that's kinda crazy


----------



## SPF (May 11, 2012)

Just keep in mind whether or not it actually causes increased risk of cancer or heart failure has not been determined yet. It may or may not, but based on what we know there's a good chance that it might.

If I remember correctly though, I did see an article stating that it caused increased intestinal polyps in rodents.

I'd let the pharmaceutical companies do more testing before volunteering to be a guinea pig. For this particular compound at least.


----------

